# Metaloid



## MTGeorge (Jan 5, 2015)

I picked this up recently at a yard sale cause the price was right and it was unusual.   From what I have been able to find they are fairly rare but does it really have any value?


----------



## sam (Jan 10, 2015)

no real value to these but a cool bike for anyone with a cast alum bike collection


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm sure you saw this but just in case:

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/huffy/31318


----------



## MTGeorge (Jan 10, 2015)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I'm sure you saw this but just in case:
> 
> http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/huffy/31318




Yeah there isn't too much out there but I did see that.  Somewhere I also so something claiming that each frame was made from a specific number of recycled aluminum cans.  I forget how many. This thing was green before green was in.   Here is an ad for it I stumbled across.


----------

